# Someone help sick RETF



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

please someone help me i dont know whats wrong with my RETF can someone tell me...







-scotty


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like a rectal prolapse to me. I had this happen to a galact once.

You want to make sure to keep the exposed tissue moist and it could correct itself.

In my case, a vet recommended treating the frog with Preparation H (hemorrhoid cream). I applied it to the exposed tissue twice a day with a Q-tip. After about 4 days the prolapse went away. 

Not sure if the treatment would be the same for a RETF.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Attempting the Sugar water treatment atm, will update upon change of conditions my poor baby im such a bad parent :-( :-( im such a jerk im soo sorry baby


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Agree on the prep-h!!!!! I too had great success with it.


----------

